# Metal case of trouble light off Honda EU2000 arcs



## KingFisher (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi


I have a Honda EU2000 generator and run an extension cord to a power bar (metal case) and run a trouble light off the power bar., The light of the toublelight has a metal frame. I use these on my aluminum hull sailboat. The metal frame of the troublelight arcs whenever it touches the aluminum hull. The generator feet are in good condition and it usually sitting on a wooden bench when it is run Advice on the source of the arching?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

A generator running by itself (not attached to a grounded distribution panel) is a "separately derived system". A separately derived system requires a connection to a *grounding* electrode or *ground rod*.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

KingFisher said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I have a Honda EU2000 generator and run an extension cord to a power bar (metal case) and run a trouble light off the power bar., The light of the toublelight has a metal frame. I use these on my aluminum hull sailboat. The metal frame of the troublelight arcs whenever it touches the aluminum hull. The generator feet are in good condition and it usually sitting on a wooden bench when it is run Advice on the source of the arching?


 Could you provide a photo of the light? What type of light bulb is in the light. Does the metal cover touch anything other than the plastic on the light?


----------



## KingFisher (Jul 22, 2019)

The bulb is an LED.


The trouble light is on the boat and I will take a photo, the next time and am on board.




Re " A separately derived system requires a connection to a *grounding* electrode or *ground rod*." I am wondering what is making the return path? Generator is isolated from the aluminum hull be the woo and the generator's rubber feet!




Thx


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

KingFisher said:


> Re " A separately derived system requires a connection to a *grounding* electrode or *ground rod*." I am wondering what is making the return path? Generator is isolated from the aluminum hull be the woo and the generator's rubber feet!


I'm assuming you are not tying the generator into your shore power inlet, which would properly ground the system. Presumably the standalone generator is using your boat's hull independently for the path to ground through the light's metal shell. Your zincs may show rapid aging.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

A few minutes with a multimeter might be enlightening, checking for voltage (maybe even DC?) from the generator's ground, to something grounded on the boat. 

The EU2000i has a ground terminal by the outlets. It seems like connecting a lead from that, to something grounded on the boat, would hopefully avoid this problem, and keep everything at a common voltage, and safe.


----------

